# Can Java Moss grow emerse?



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

I wanted to know what I can do in order to grow java moss over the water surface.

Although I'm intending to grow it emerse separately... The reason i'm asking this question is because I have a driftwood the rises above the water surface and has some moss to it. Although the moss is alive and moist it isn't growing and few tips are browning (while wet).

What can I do??


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

guys?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I grow it emersed but it needs a very high humidity. Also it grows much more compact.


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

BruceF said:


> I grow it emersed but it needs a very high humidity. Also it grows much more compact.


what about lighting??


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

low-medium light will suffice


----------



## MrSwampfish (Jun 20, 2013)

most of java moss that grown in their natives habitat are on emersed form. It shouldn't be any problem to grow them that way.


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm facing some browning and low growth so i'm confused


----------



## MrSwampfish (Jun 20, 2013)

maybe its too close to the light bulb and creating the heat. Java moss don't like heat.


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

Point.... I'll try to make changes.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm I would say that java moss is actually reasonably heat tolerant. I live in the tropics and grow java moss outdoors though in the shade, emersed form. Day temperatures regularly hit 30 degrees celsius. Not saying that its optimal, but that hasn't stopped them from filling the outdoor bowl I have.


----------



## Mahawka (Oct 4, 2012)

yes. easy I do it the same style as HC


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Hmm I would say that java moss is actually reasonably heat tolerant. I live in the tropics and grow java moss outdoors though in the shade, emersed form. Day temperatures regularly hit 30 degrees celsius. Not saying that its optimal, but that hasn't stopped them from filling the outdoor bowl I have.


Please give me a detailed idea about ur process, i'd love to hear from you..


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

Mahawka said:


> yes. easy I do it the same style as HC


do u use substrate???


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

get a food container, put some dirt, and lay moss on top. spray so that the soil is moist but not soggy then seal the lid and place on a windowsill. just make sure the soil is always moist and you'll find moss with new strands growing upwards. if its browning or dying, its either too dry or too hot (direct sun). not much to it than that.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Quick5ilver said:


> Please give me a detailed idea about ur process, i'd love to hear from you..


There isn't much to it. I have an outdoor pot that I grow Echinodorus Cordifolius in and pretty much just added java fern into the water. The substrate is burnt soil, a reddish clay.









The green stuff is java fern. The pot sits under the front porch, with a little direct morning sunlight. No additional ferts/etc.


----------



## MrSwampfish (Jun 20, 2013)

I only saw Java moss in there but not seen Java Fern..


----------



## Quick5ilver (Jun 24, 2013)

wow very impressive tips guys. okay following ur advice thorughly. Will keep u updated....


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

MrSwampfish said:


> I only saw Java moss in there but not seen Java Fern..


sorry that was a typo, I mean java moss, not fern~


----------

